# New Raw Magazine



## Jesse (Oct 23, 2010)

Not sure if this is the rights section, but have you guys heard of this new online magazine called Raw Instincts Magazine? you can check it out at  It talks about raw feeding and has a section called "Ask Tom Lonsdale" 
Check it out and let me know what you think?


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

Ty for passing the info along!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I would love to read Tom Lonsdale answering questions. He is enthusiastic, to put it mildly.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Awesome! I 'liked' their Facebook page too. 
Thanks for the link!


----------



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)

i subscriped, it looks good. thanks for posting it!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Awesome! I 'liked' their Facebook page too.
> Thanks for the link!



I keep thinking the guy in your avatar is NEKKID!

just thought I would throw that out there


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you! I am reading Raw Meaty Bones, and am also working my way through the archives of Tom's newsletter.

http://secureshop.rawmeatybones.com/newsletter/browse.epl


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Mondo said:


> Thank you! I am reading Raw Meaty Bones, and am also working my way through the archives of Tom's newsletter.
> 
> http://secureshop.rawmeatybones.com/newsletter/browse.epl


I love his newsletters. He doesn't mince words, that's for sure. I guess you get that way when everyone for years has been making you a laughingstock of the profession.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I love his newsletters too. I think he is old and wise and probably a genius before his time. He's more than likely put up with enough disbelief and ridicule from his peers throughout the years and now doesn't give a crap about what people think about him. I just wish he was my vet, could you imagine how awesome that would be?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> I love his newsletters too. I think he is old and wise and probably a genius before his time. He's more than likely put up with enough disbelief and ridicule from his peers throughout the years and now doesn't give a crap about what people think about him. I just wish he was my vet, could you imagine how awesome that would be?


yes, it's cool that he's still practicing. An actual vet who believes that so many ills are food related would be amazing.

Even though my vet supports my raw feeding, I don't think she sees it as the cause of problems (or can't say so because she works for a woman I can't stand) - i mean, the first thing i would think of now with chronic ear infections is a food allergy. But she never said a word - just kept treating and treating and treating.

Someone who knew about raw feeding and wasn't afraid to speak their mind would say right off the bat it's probably the food.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, imagine a vet that tried to talk you *into *feeding your dog raw!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Yeah, imagine a vet that tried to talk you *into *feeding your dog raw!


unthinkable!


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

I believe Tom is 62. Which used to be old, but as I get older, "old" becomes older and older. 

I am considering switching over to a holistic vet. The local one supports raw feeding, but it appears to be commercial raw. Not positive yet as I like our vet, but the office full of Hills Science diet is offputting. Although they haven't pushed it on me. 

It would be cool to have a Raw Meaty Bones vet.  

Ah wait. Just did a quick internet search and found the vet quoted in a magazine article:


> “Raw bones have an edge even over raw meat,” adds Dr. Marsden. “They give the jaw a workout and provide extra wear and tear that helps wipe off plaque and break off tartar.”
> 
> Animal Wellness Magazine


I'm sold. :smile:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Obviously I am too. I just subscribed to that magazine. Might learn something!
I'm also looking forward to giving my friends a magazine that, for once, actually promotes raw feeding.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

yes, any vet that support raw is good in my book - it normally means they are open-minded. 

Even pre-made raw - and really, there may be a reason for that. I do believe alot of people are too stupid to do anything more than throw something in a bowl. Real prey-model raw requires a minor bit of thought.

And I don't mean that in a hateful manner - it's just that we have been trained in so many ways to be sheeple. I include myself in that category. And alot of people don't want to put in the work. And some people don't even care about their dogs that much. if i were a vet, i would save the prey-model stuff for people who would actually do some of their own research on it.

I don't think 62 is old either! He wrote his first book somewhere around 1991 I think. That's only 20 years ago.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

My friend, the one who, up until a bit less than a year ago, use to feed Science Diet, now feeds her old pug Orijen in the am and pre-made raw in the pm. You can't argue with that right?


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

That's great, Origen and pre-made raw. I went to see my doctor the other day, he asked about my dogs as I had mentioned walking them. I mentioned periodontal disease for Tuffy and how I had switched to raw, and he told me he has his cat on Hills Science dental. I just couldn't start the dialogue. But part of me thinks a doctor should know better, or do some research ..


----------



## Jesse (Oct 23, 2010)

I love the magazine for promoting raw. I wish there were more advocates out there that would promote a raw diet. My vet does not promote raw, but when I took Dom in for his yearly exam they couldn't say enough good things about him! how he was at a perfect weight and his coat was nice and shiney and how white his teeth were!! The vet assistant says "you must give lots of chewy's" I said ya raw meaty bones! and thats how I told my vet I fed raw, lol! They couldn't and didn't argue with me after them telling me how "perfect" Dom was.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

​I just subscribed to it. Thats really neat!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Jesse said:


> I love the magazine for promoting raw. I wish there were more advocates out there that would promote a raw diet. My vet does not promote raw, but when I took Dom in for his yearly exam they couldn't say enough good things about him! how he was at a perfect weight and his coat was nice and shiney and how white his teeth were!! The vet assistant says "you must give lots of chewy's" I said ya raw meaty bones! and thats how I told my vet I fed raw, lol! They couldn't and didn't argue with me after them telling me how "perfect" Dom was.


I did that with my vet too - waited until she said his teeth seemed to be getting much better for some reason and maybe he wouldn't need a dental after all.

It's hard to criticize something when you've just been bragging on it (even if you didn't know what you were bragging about).


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Now, is it JUST digital? Or not? Because I will tolerate it if it is but I do prefer the physical magazines.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Sprocket said:


> I keep thinking the guy in your avatar is NEKKID!
> 
> just thought I would throw that out there


Oh GOD!! I squinted and yes, I can see exactly what you mean. But, believe you me, it would have been an awful lot smaller black spot if he was indeed in the raw!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Now, is it JUST digital? Or not? Because I will tolerate it if it is but I do prefer the physical magazines.


You have the option of physical or digital magazines.
I prefer the physical ones too, if they are any good I keep them, just in case I need to refer to one of the articles again.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Once and if they start publishing this mag. I will definitely be getting it


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

​I subscribed, but I would also rather have a paper version. Ididn't see that option, where is it on the site?


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I couldn't find it either...


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Ooooops, I subscribed to the 'animal wellness' one, not the raw instincts one!! (blush). Oh well, doesn't hurt I guess, I'll become an expert on animal health now. 
Thats the one that is an actual magazine as opposed to digital.
I'm subscribing to the proper one now. 
I never said I was bright did I? 
It's the vodka and cranberry's fault!!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Thats ok, you did what I usually do!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

You're sweetheart(s)!


----------

